# New Person!



## RowanAlba (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello to everyone!
Just introducing myself....I am a 40 year female from Scotland, overweight and grossly unfit and looking to take on a style for all sorts of reasons, but mainly because I have had a love of the martial arts for such a long time.
Currently exploring what's available in my area but may try the local class for convenience....think I might be the only female there but I don't have a problem with being assertive, thankfully! 
Looking forward to participating on this board!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 4, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 4, 2005)

Welcome and good luck with your journey.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.  I joined TKD at 47, in an all male group except for my daughter (that helped).  I hope you find a good school to train.  Have fun posting and reading!  TW


----------



## MJS (Jan 4, 2005)

Welcome to MT!  Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions that you may have!

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jan 4, 2005)

Welcome RowanAlba,

 When I joined MA 3 years ago I was grossly overweight and out of shape, now I am 70 pounds slimmer and in better shape.  I still have a long way to go but I am feeling so much better because of it.  Hope you enjoy your journey and welcome again to MartiaTalk.  Here you will find many great people to help you.


----------



## RowanAlba (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you all very much for the welcome......great to be here!


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi, and please add my welcome. I'm new here too but not to the real world combative martial arts or aerobic kickboxing. A few things which might help you :

DHEA. If you can still buy this in the UK (I hear there is a move to restrict even vitamins there) it is a precursor to the body's natural youth hormones. Increases metabolism and muscle mass. Try just one 25 mg tablet with breakfast each morning [if you are other wise healthy] I take a lot more than this but that's just me and I'm a 200 lb muscular male. Men need more DHEA.

To keep your joints from injury: Glucosamine and MSM, take several grams of each, every day.

Essential oils such as Grape Seed Extract, Lycopene, and Ginseng.  Look into herbal medicine for healing. It can be wonderful, gentle and not harmful, as "traditional" Western medicine can be.

B vitamins, in fact a good balanced multivitamin each day is a good idea, with dinner. Eat lots of grains, fruits and vegetables, and be sure to get some protein too. Count calories.

If you can start walking or aerobic kickboxing, this will get your metabolism moving and strenghten your tendons and muscles.

Don't give up or quit, and be sure to warm up before anything strenuous. Failure to warm up properly is the major culprit in work out injuries.


----------



## RowanAlba (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks AC...will keep this info handy!


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 8, 2005)

Happy to help.. hope you won't hold it against me that my father's line is of clan MacGregor 

Our first American ancestor came here from Scotland circa 1620, escaping the persecution of our clan, the "children of the mist"


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi welcome to the board and to martial arts.


----------



## RowanAlba (Jan 8, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> Happy to help.. hope you won't hold it against me that my father's line is of clan MacGregor
> 
> Our first American ancestor came here from Scotland circa 1620, escaping the persecution of our clan, the "children of the mist"


Not at all AC....most lowland (or Sassenach) Scots are not really into hereditary clans anymore. The Highland Scots tend to be more interested in Clan Gatherings and the like....I'm quite happy to go haggis hunting though!


----------



## RowanAlba (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi dmd....are you from Hamilton in Scotland?


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi there ROWANALBA im a fellow Scotsman im in Edinburgh..........

artyon:artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## RowanAlba (Jan 14, 2005)

jjmcc said:
			
		

> Hi there ROWANALBA im a fellow Scotsman im in Edinburgh..........


Hi there!
Great to see a fellow Scot here....let's stay in touch via this site & give all the others on this Board something valuable about Scottish culture...heh heh...!

Slainte!:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome RowanAlba!  Enjoy.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi there! :wavey:  Welcome to Martial Talk.  I've seen the Southern part of your beautiful country _(mainly Edinborough--did I spell that right?) _ & hope you enjoy reading posts from all of the different topics we have.  As you can see, there are a lot of friendly folks who will be happy to answer your questions.  

When I started my martial arts training 6 yrs. ago (at age 28), I smoked a pack of cigarrettes every day & was very overweight.  I quit smoking a month and 1/2 after I started, & am now three sizes smaller than I was.  People have already posted good advice about vitamins & glucosamine supplements (which I take myself), so I would advise you to look into those.

Good Luck in your martial arts journey, & happy posting!
:asian:


----------



## Dragon Fist (Jan 14, 2005)

RowanAlba said:
			
		

> Hello to everyone!
> Just introducing myself....I am a 40 year female from Scotland, overweight and grossly unfit and looking to take on a style for all sorts of reasons, but mainly because I have had a love of the martial arts for such a long time.
> Currently exploring what's available in my area but may try the local class for convenience....think I might be the only female there but I don't have a problem with being assertive, thankfully!
> Looking forward to participating on this board!


Welcome to Martial Talk RowanAlba.
The guys/gals here at MT are probably the best people to ask about any of your Martial Arts questions.

Regards,


----------



## Baytor (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 17, 2005)

-One of these days I plan on visiting the isles over cross the pond. Welcome to the board! Is there any art in particular that holds an interest for you?


A---)


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 17, 2005)

Greetings from London way!

(I'm an american import, just in case you didn't recognise the accent
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## RowanAlba (Jan 17, 2005)

Darksoul said:
			
		

> -One of these days I plan on visiting the isles over cross the pond. Welcome to the board! Is there any art in particular that holds an interest for you?
> 
> 
> A---)


Yes I'm interested in karate and the local club is doing Tenshinkan which I am informed is:
"Tenshinkan Karate is a traditional martial art founded in Japan by Kancho Mamoru Miwa and introduced to the UK by Robert Kane, Shihan. 
Tenshinkan is a modern fighting system, which retains this truly traditional art, while teaching self-defence and maintaining fitness".
Also: *Tenshinkan Combines Karate, Aikido, Jui-Jitsu & Kobudo, using Sabaki Body Evasion, Shifting, Sidestepping, Circular and Jumping Techniques.*
from the website http://www.tenshinkan.com
My understanding is that it is not dissimilar to Shotokan.


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Rowan! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------

